# No Drop Policy



## SEMAL2022 (Mar 4, 2022)

Can anyone explain to me the No drop policy for ECNL? I know that release/transfers can be done when a player requests to leave the club AND the club agrees. Can a coach just drop a player for any reason mid-season without offering to move the player to another team within the club?


----------



## RedCard (Mar 6, 2022)

SEMAL2022 said:


> Can anyone explain to me the No drop policy for ECNL? I know that release/transfers can be done when a player requests to leave the club AND the club agrees. Can a coach just drop a player for any reason mid-season without offering to move the player to another team within the club?


Yep. Happened 2 seasons ago with an ECNL G05 team my daughter was on. Coach released 2 players right when the high school break started due to him not getting along with the parents of both players.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 8, 2022)

Talk to the DOC or other coaches in the club and see if there is an opportunity. One coach doesn't dictate all of the decisions in the club. And, why would you want his referral if he did that to your child.


----------

